# Outdoor enclosure for balcony or patio



## stasisdc5 (Sep 14, 2012)

stumbled upon this illustration of an outdoor enclosure. Since i live in a condo, i think it'd be perfect to build something like this. what do you guys think?


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2012)

Other then the fact that the outside part should be bigger and the greenhouse part smaller, it looks great. Just build it as big as possible, the whole thing looks a little small, but a great idea, cute too.


----------



## Tyrtle (Sep 14, 2012)

It's very cute. I would make the whole top closeable with chicken wire rather than glass.


----------



## Vincentdhr (Sep 14, 2012)

You have that book also! I also agree on the chicken wire. Doesn't block any valuable uv.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Sep 14, 2012)

Why not both? Use glass cover with lids and wire cover on bottom. The glass is useful when raining.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 14, 2012)

Creative!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 15, 2012)

This looks like a standard cold frame you can buy for plants to extend the growing season - Not a bad idea! Though, building your one would be far cheaper and you can change the ratio of outside/greenhouse, as suggested earlier


----------



## stasisdc5 (Sep 15, 2012)

Vincentdhr said:


> You have that book also! I also agree on the chicken wire. Doesn't block any valuable uv.



Haha. i didn't buy it. i just took a snapshot of the page.



Pokeymeg said:


> This looks like a standard cold frame you can buy for plants to extend the growing season - Not a bad idea! Though, building your one would be far cheaper and you can change the ratio of outside/greenhouse, as suggested earlier



Not familiar with cold frames, but thank you so much for mentioning it. after looking it up, i now have references to use when building the enclosure or i may just purchase one to modify it into an enclosure

here's one i'm looking at: http://www.improvementscatalog.com/cold-frame-greenhouse/252948?fromCart=true

although limited to 4x4 or 3x6, they even have these raised garden beds that are perfect outdoor enclosures: http://www.improvementscatalog.com/raised-garden-beds/255510?defattrib=&defattribvalue=&listIndex=1


----------

